# Anastasiya - Cables and Bands Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Luscious soft cables and puffy bands lend a sophisticated complexity to the fashionable Anastasiya Hat. Several knitting techniques are incorporated into the design and the results are unusual, pretty and attention-grabbing.

You may purchase directly from me with check, money order or paypal or you may purchase from one of my pattern stores, Etsy, Raverly, Craftsy.

As a thank you to all of my KP friends for helping me reach my fund raising goals, I am offering several discounts in my Esty shop this month.

Save 15 percent on orders with a total of $1 to $99 with coupon code Off15.

Save 20 percent on orders with a minimum total of $100 with coupon code 20percent100.

Be sure to apply before you checkout.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/205062280/hat-pattern-pdf-106-anastasiya-slouchy?ref=shop_home_active_10
$6.00


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Your cable work is so good. I'm trying them, but they will never look this good. &#128077;


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful cables, love this hat pattern


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Grace this hat is gorgeous! Lovin' the crown, too!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

WOW! Love all those cables.
Now just to try and reproduce the same wonderful look.
Definitely challenging. Here goes!!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the color of your hat and the pattern is pretty!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just purchased so will see if I can even come close to mine looking like this.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, now that is a great hat design! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I bought this pattern and I love it, I have made two so far and my family have put requests in for this beautiful hat. You are an amazing pattern designer. &#128158;


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is such a nice thing to read.

Thank you so much.

Please put your pics in the Pictures Section on KP.



RosD said:


> I bought this pattern and I love it, I have made two so far and my family have put requests in for this beautiful hat. You are an amazing pattern designer. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> This is such a nice thing to read.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Please put your pics in the Pictures Section on KP.


You're welcome, I have done that already on the 16th June, I hope you like them. My daughters have claimed them and I have requests from family to make lots more. I'm making another one at the moment and I'm also experimenting on making one for a toddler. I love your patterns. 💞


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

I love the squishiness and the color. Perfect for snow!


----------



## ZoeyR77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

